# Sonderzeichen in einem Regex?



## Math55 (10. Nov 2004)

moin, welche sonderzeichen in einem regex müsste mand enn mit \ schüzuen. ich hab bis jetzt:


[] () * + . ^ $ {} 

wem fallen noch mehr ein? sollte meine liste falsch sein, MELDUNG!! ;-)

DANKE


----------



## dotlens (10. Nov 2004)

"\" hast du vergessen


----------



## bummerland (10. Nov 2004)

vielleicht wirst du ja hier fündig: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/regex/Pattern.html


----------

